# Betta inspired dragon deity *progression*



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Okay so this was inspired by this thread 

And I decided to try it for myself... and since I couldn't find any of my normal sized sketch books... I kind of went a bit overboard lol

So this is pretty big the paper is 14" x 17" and right now all I've used is a mechanical pencil, it's been surprisingly difficult to get the angles of the fins and the rotation of the body right.

I'll be posting updates as it progresses, I'm kind of excited about it actually xD What I've attached is what I've managed to accomplish in about 30-45 minutes he's changed a lot already through just my sketching xD 

I'm not too keen on the tail yet... well that's what erasers are for this is me taking a break for a bit so I don't rush myself and produce something I'm going to spend hours on and hate lol... still thinking I need to change the tail

Edit... not too crazy about the ventrals yet either...
Oh and I might sell it if there are any takers, but price will depend on how much work it will take so sale price tba? or I could do prints of it if I can find a high enough quality copier or something and sell prints for cheap like $5 or something like that


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

I like your drawing. Actually, making and selling betta-related artwork on here is a good idea, I might do the same. I offered to draw someone's betta on here but he hasn't responded yet. Btw I might suggest placing ventrals more toward the middle of the belly instead of off the sides of the body. Paired together side by side ya know? Just a thought... Maybe ill start a drawing and post pics to show you.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks 
I actually did change the vents a little, I'll post pictures in a couple of hours, also cleaned up some of the lines so it's easier to see what's going on, haven't done much work on it in the past couple of days though ^^;


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow it looks so great so far!


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you  and that reminded me to post an update.

This is the cleaned up line art of the top half at least, also, I figured out the main thing that I didn't like about the vents.... they were backwards!! lol so I fixed it, looks a bit better now. And I'm about to the point where I can break out the trusty pismacolors and start making this thing pretty.  Also gave him more of an eye and gills. Haven't been able to work on it for a few days 

Debating on colors still... I'm thinking a blueish-purple body with maybe sunset colored orange/red/rust fins that fade into the body and a green/blue abstract background

Also, now that I look at it Paolo is right, I'm going to move his right(left) ventral a little more center on his body because right now it's more of a side view than a front view


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Heck yes! (Napoleon dynamite ref)


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

omg........ AMAZING drawing skills I must say.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks Bryanacute  I promise I'll work om this more, I've just been really busy lately T.T


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

I can't wait for more updates!


----------

